
Half of TSA's 30,000 Employees Accused of Misconduct - paulpauper
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160716/12015834995/half-tsas-30000-employees-accused-misconduct-nearly-third-multiple-times.shtml
======
DrScump
This article misquotes what the report says. The actual content of the report
is sufficiently damning by itself.

Claim: "nearly half of the TSA’s 60,000 employees have been _cited for
misconduct_ in recent years."

Actual: 27,000 had a _complaint of some form_ made against them (the current
employment is roughly 60,000, but the total number of unique employees over
the period is not stated that I can find). The number of those complaints that
warranted any action is not stated.

